# Engine bay plastics



## Ash4ord (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi

What products would yo recomend for engine bay plastics such as. air box/battery cover/ cam cover etc.

I dont want a shiny just been valated look, im after a more natrual non shiny very clean brand new look if thats possible.

thanks


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Aerospace 303 gets my vote:thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Recently I've been trying different ones, aerospace 303 is popular but I've yet to try that, I like migliore trim sealant myself, seems to give a nice neutral look and lasts a good while too.


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

athol said:


> Aerospace 303 gets my vote:thumb:


+1:thumb:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

303 is the bee's knees.


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

Migliore trim sealent or Autoglym Bumper Care / vinyl and rubber care


----------



## spotless (Jan 16, 2006)

AG Supersheen gets my vote. Can be diluted loads for more of satin finish.
Before









After


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

That does look a great turnaround Spotless


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

303 here too


----------



## spotless (Jan 16, 2006)

CupraRcleanR said:


> That does look a great turnaround Spotless


Cheers, customer was happy too.


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

I've got clearkote vinyl and rubber care for my plastics  Seems to last a good while after the plastics have been cleaned. (This is after 2000 winter miles now and still look pretty good)










However it does give off a slight sheen when first applied.


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

another vote for 303. secondly, megs engine dressing is good stuff.


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Used to use AG Fast Glass just spray and wipe now use Megs LT even though its a QD for bodywork it leaves a nice satin finish.


----------

